# Puppy of 4 months lost two teeth



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

At what age do puppies begin to lose their teeth (if they are supposed to?)

Our 4 month cocker spaniel has two of her bottom teeth missing! If they are supposed to what teeth do they lose and how long does it take for them to grow back.

This is our first experience having a puppy so it is all new to us.

Thanx in advance 

Chezza


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Both our pups had lost all their baby teeth by 6 months, probably a bit earlier.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kai is 10 months old now and still has some of his puppy teeth


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,
This is nothing to worry about,puppies do loose their baby teeth and these are then replaced by adult teeth.Pretty much in the same way children loose their milk teeth.Teething usually starts around 4/5 months and continues until they are around 10 months.
Your puppy will need something hard to chew on,frozen kongs are great for teething pups.


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

wow that was quick.......thanx guys for putting my mind at ease


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> kai is 10 months old now and still has some of his puppy teeth





sallyanne said:


> Teething usually starts around 4/5 months and continues until they are around 10 months.


10 months!?! What wrong with my puppies!?! 



Chezza79 said:


> wow that was quick.......thanx guys for putting my mind at ease


We don't mess around on here, we're very quick and efficient, even when we're drunk!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> 10 months!?! What wrong with my puppies!?!
> 
> We don't mess around on here, we're very quick and efficient, even when we're drunk!


Speak for yourself Alan Lol! 
There is nothing wrong with your pups and you know it 
It's usually the big back teeth that take a little longer to come out


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

I lost all four of my front teeth at once. I looked really daft and everyone laughed at me (nicely) when I smiled.

The following day I smiled and there were four little stumps coming through. The day after that I have a full set of knashers to smile with. And boy they are bright white!


----------



## Ladybird (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi my puppy is 6 months old - I've collected around 12 teeth so far and his new teeth are all through - I am guessing he swallowed the rest?? They are all lovely and white - he likes raw hide chews to munch on and I have found that a twisted wet flannel which has been put in the freezer overnight has kept him amused and relatively pain free!! I have been told that I have been extremely lucky he has not chewed anything I did not want him too  !! (Yet????) Keep you posted on that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Milly was around 6 month - only seem to have found one though so don't know where the rest went! maybe she ate them!
regards
sue


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Amber stared to loss her 's at about 4 months, we gave her ice cubes it cool her gums down, and she still loves. I know it sounds silly but I've keeped the ones I found, they look like Mother of Pearl.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

my pups started to loose their teeth at about 4 months. I never found any I just saw blood on the other pups and when I checked they had teeth missing


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Just be aware their gum can bleed quite badly too, Duke's did, I've never seen that before. I took him to the vets and apparently its quite normal. 

Sue


----------

